

Tomahawk - a new music player that combines iTunes, Spotify, etc libraries - pstinnett
http://www.tomahawk-player.org/index.html

======
jherskow
In addition to the desktop software, there is also a new web experience that
acts as a universal, and embeddable, player for virtually any song.

[http://blog.tomahawk-player.org/post/25996507498/whats-
the-b...](http://blog.tomahawk-player.org/post/25996507498/whats-the-big-idea)

